# An emaciated guppy who literally can't eat...



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My most promising male guppy has recently (I only noticed it today, but it may have started a few days ago) developed almost a hollow belly-- it's very flat, whereas normally all of my guppy's bellies are large and round. 
I feed them a good helping of frozen brine shrimp around every two or three days, and normally all of them wolf it down. This time, the guppy in question managed only two or three brine shrimp and the third shrimp took a very long time for him to swallow. 
Water parameters are fairly good-- a little high in nitrate, but other than that fine. 
I don't have a heater in my tank-- I used to, but it doesn't work anymore. I don't know if that has anything to do with it...
I'm thinking Hexamita (hopefully not TB), but I've never had an experience with any parasite besides ick and I really don't know.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Guppys are prone to camallanous worms that why I wormed mine when you could get hold of flubenol.
Internal parasite signs are as follows.
Being skinny or bloated.
Long stringy white poo.
Inflamed red anus or enlarged.
Worms prutruding from the anus they will look red.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

You mean nematodes?
I'll keep an eye out for that, but I haven't seen anything (yet) besides the emaciation. 
I'll definitely pick up som anti-parasitic medication. I wonder why none of the others have gotten it yet...?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

As fish age they sometimes become emaciated too.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes they can go thin due to old age, so how old do you think the guppy is. Guppys can bet your life it will be the dreaded internal parasites.
http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/health/nematodes.shtml


----------

